# Laptop PCMCIA network not working

## Skreems

Okay... so I've spent hours searching the boards and trying every trick I could find, and nothing works. Everything appears to load fine, but my internet connection just doesn't go.

Here's a list of what I've done and assume is working:

kernel is compiled without PCMCIA/Cardbus support, but I did compile both Realtek ethernet drivers as modules, including support for older cards in the 8139too module.

I emerged pcmcia-cs after each kernel install.

I added pcmcia to my default runlevel, but not eth0, as per instructions.

I have pcmcia_core, i82365, and ds in my modules.autoload, and they all load fine.

cardmgr loads fine, and says that it's watching 2 sockets.

cardctl info returns Realtek and the Rtl8139 type in the correct port, even when I switch ports, so it's picking up hot-swapping.

However, it still won't connect. I've tried modprobing the 8139 drivers manually, and they fail with the message:

```
/lib/modules/2.4..../net/8139too.o: init_module: no such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules.../net/8139too.o: insmod failed.....

couple more lines of failed...
```

I'm running on a Dell Inspirion PII 366 with 128 M ram, and since it got through the install okay I don't think it's a hardware thing. My network card is a NetSurf, with no discernible model or type markings.

Any help in this would be greatly appreciated, as I'm at a complete loss. Thanks in advance...

----------

## rommel

sorry if this is a stupid question but what driver is needed for your pcmcia wireless card...the 8139too? if so, does pcmcia-cs build a driver for it ? also add this driver to your modules.autoload. if pcmcia-cs does support the rlt8139 then you shouldnt be building the kernel modules for this driver but instead use the one built by pcmcia-cs.

----------

## Skreems

 *rommel wrote:*   

> sorry if this is a stupid question

 

Not at all. I'm very out of ideas, and since this works for other people I'm sure that I just missed something basic. (or else the universe is about to end).

 *rommel wrote:*   

> but what driver is needed for your pcmcia wireless card...the 8139too? if so, does pcmcia-cs build a driver for it ? also add this driver to your modules.autoload. if pcmcia-cs does support the rlt8139 then you shouldnt be building the kernel modules for this driver but instead use the one built by pcmcia-cs.

 

I don't know which driver it needs. There's a 8139too and an 8139c* (I forget the exact name) both listed in the kernel. I did both of them, and neither work that way. Here's the kicker, though... pcmcia-cs is supposed to install its own, and cardmgr (I've been told) is supposed to load them automagically. Pcmcia-cs doesn't install them to the same place as the kernel would, 'cause that directory is empty. So where would I check to see if it's even installed the drivers? And should cardmgr do this, or do I need to do it manually still?

----------

## rommel

try this , rebuild the kernel leaving out pcmcia/cardbus support under the general setup.

then under the networking device section choose the wireless lan but do not add any modules...just support for it

you can also add support for any aditional ethernet cards other then your wireless but if you dont have any just add the support like you did with the wireless but again no specific modules selected.

now after booting the new kernel emerge pcmcia-cs and after its installed add 8139too to your modules autoload and reboot and see what happens.

i think it might be as simple a problem as this , lets hope so anyway

----------

## Skreems

 *rommel wrote:*   

> try this , rebuild the kernel leaving out pcmcia/cardbus support under the general setup.
> 
> then under the networking device section choose the wireless lan but do not add any modules...just support for it
> 
> you can also add support for any aditional ethernet cards other then your wireless but if you dont have any just add the support like you did with the wireless but again no specific modules selected.
> ...

 

Just to clarify, my card is not a wireless card. Do I still need wireless support, or just network card support in general?

----------

## rommel

good question...for your situation it might not be needed , i live in rural south dakota and have wireless broadband....but it cant hurt you to enable the feature without selecting any of the kernel modules that are under that section.

----------

## Skreems

Okay, so it's actually working great now, and here's how:

Compiled into the kernel are Network Card Support, and under the PCI card section the RealTek driver WITHOUT the "older card support" option (dunno if that makes a difference or not though). Also in the kernel proper are PCMCIA support and Wireless support.

I have net.eth0 aliased to 8139too, and it consistantly starts and works fine.

In the course of fiddling, I've tried the same stuff as modules instead, and it does not work. I don't really understand why... I modprobe all the correct stuff as far as I know... pcmcia_core, i82376, and ds, but the 8139too modprobe fails. Go figure. Anyway, the solution for NetSurf fast ethernet cards is as I've described above. Hope this helps someone in the future.

----------

